# Monster Steak



## Constance (Sep 19, 2007)

DH is cooking an enormous hand cut prime sirloin tonight. It's supposed to be an inch a quarter thick, but it's closer to an inch and a half, and it weighs about 3 lbs.
He plans to sear it on real high heat, then let it stand. We want it a little less done than medium-rare. 
Thing being, he doesn't really have a feel for how long to sear a steak that thick. Does anyone have suggestions?


----------



## strawberry (Sep 19, 2007)

An inch and a half is pretty thick for high heat searing.  It may well end up too cooked on the outside before it gets properly done on the inside.  When I have a thick cut of steak I start it on a high temp to sear it but then put it down lower so that it doesn't overcook the outside.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 19, 2007)

Oven help always helps.


----------



## love2"Q" (Sep 19, 2007)

cook it like you would a london broil ...
3-5 mins per side to sear ... or longer depending on the temp of 
your fire .. it will release when it is ready ..
then if you want .. i would say set to the side close the lid 
and cook for 10 - 12 mins ..


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 19, 2007)

What about a meat thermometer?


----------



## Constance (Sep 19, 2007)

I should have explained that I like my steaks Philadelphia style...charred on the outside, and rare on the inside. I say rare with reservations, as the true rare steak is still cool inside, and I like mine warm and just starting to cook, which is actually medium-rare. But, in most restaurants, I have to order rare to get what I want.

DH is planning on taking the steak off the grill after it's seared, wrapping it in foil and letting it stand. What temperature do you think we should aim for?
Or do you think we should, indeed, leave it on the grill for a while?


----------



## Katie H (Sep 19, 2007)

Sorry, Connie.  Can't help you.  I just like the "moo" slapped out of my steaks.  I'm one of those weird folks who likes steak tartare.


----------



## GrillingFool (Sep 19, 2007)

Probably a bit late to the table so to speak, but I'd shoot for 130 degrees.
My 3/4 inch ribeye the other night was just barely past rare at that temp
in the center.

Katie... do you snack on lean raw cow while slicing it up for cooking?
YUMMMM!!!


----------



## auntdot (Sep 20, 2007)

Let us know how it turned out Constance.  We have a 2 1/4 inch Porterhouse drying out a bit in the downstairs fridge and I have been wondering how to cook it.

Couldn't pass it up.  They opened a new supermarket in the area about two weeks ago and they have some good sales.  Got the Angus steak for $5.99/lb.


----------



## Katie H (Sep 20, 2007)

GrillingFool said:


> Katie... do you snack on lean raw cow while slicing it up for cooking?
> YUMMMM!!!



Yep!  Ala Rosemary's Baby.  I know some folks think this is disgusting but I love it.  Always "test" my ground beef before I put up for the freezer, too.  Can't be too careful, you know.


----------



## Constance (Sep 20, 2007)

The steak tasted delicious, but Kim left it on a few minutes too long, and it was not as rare as we like it. It was still tender and juicy, though. And he was cooking after dark.


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 20, 2007)

I grilled a 3#+ London Broil a few days ago.  I seared both sides over high heat for about 5 minutes per side, before the 1/4 turn on the last side, I dropped the heat to med-low for an internal temp of 135, and let it sit for 10 minutes.  It finished med to med rare which what I was aiming for.  I think if you finished the final sear over high then removed, it would come out with a nice crust, but rare in the middle.


----------



## Constance (Sep 20, 2007)

That's exactly how ours turned out, Jeekinz. I'll make a note of your timing suggestions, and we'll try it that way next time we get one of these big babies.


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 20, 2007)

My grill can reach some serious temps. It was at 550 when I first put the meat on. There really is no room for error grilling a large piece of meat like that, and you have to be real good trying to use the 'poke test'. My cut was wider on one end, like a triangle, so when I lowered the burners I had one at medium and the other at low to compensate.

No interruptions, easy on the cocktails and it should turn out fine.


----------



## evenstranger (Sep 20, 2007)

One recommendation I've seen for cooking larger steaks is to put the steak on a pan and stick it in the oven on low heat first, about 200 F, for maybe 20 minutes, then sear each side for 2-3 minutes. With most steaks that start off being seared first, then cooked slowly at the end, a wide band of grey well-done meat surrounds a small band of medium rare in the center. By starting off with low heat, you get a very narrow band of well done under the sear, and lots of pink, juicy medium rare in the center. In addition, by bringing the internal temp of the steak up to about 100-110 degrees before searing, you activate the enzymes in the meat to naturally tenderize it before you cook it. I've tried it this way many times and steaks have always turned out juicy and tender. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 21, 2007)

Mine are not complicated at all. Extreme high heat sear both sides and hope it moos when I cut into it. RARE is the way for me.


----------



## evenstranger (Sep 21, 2007)

Of course, my favorite description of a perfect rare steak (not mine, someone elses)...

"Talk dirty to it til it blushes."


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 24, 2007)

evenstranger said:


> Of course, my favorite description of a perfect rare steak (not mine, someone elses)...
> 
> "Talk dirty to it til it blushes."


I like that, I will have to use it myself.


----------



## beerco (Sep 25, 2007)

GrillingFool said:


> Probably a bit late to the table so to speak, but I'd shoot for 130 degrees.
> My 3/4 inch ribeye the other night was just barely past rare at that temp
> in the center.
> 
> ...


 
I agree but you'll probably have to pull a smidge early to let it get to 130.  I would also recommend allowing the steaks to come up to room temp at least.

Another method is to put them in a ziplock bag with a warm water bath to bring them up to 90 to 100 internal before throwing them on for a very brief sear, just enough to get the crust going.  Be careful though as it's easy to overcook on accident, especially with thinner steaks (like under 1") DAMHIKT.


----------



## middie (Sep 25, 2007)

Where the heck is my steak ?????????


----------

